# ROH-Drift R Wheels



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

Any one know anything about the roh quality? supposively the drift fits the car the best in a staggered set of any rim out there...


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

Holden1984 said:


> Any one know anything about the roh quality? supposively the drift fits the car the best in a staggered set of any rim out there...



I haven't heard anything but good things about them. They don't make them anymore, but there is a group purchase on the "other" GTO forum and if they get 50 orders they are going to make some more sets. I'm already in for one.


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

*wellll*

I think its funny cuz then there are fifty other peeps with the same rims and car as u


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

Holden1984 said:


> I think its funny cuz then there are fifty other peeps with the same rims and car as u



And? I see another GTO about once or twice a month...I'm not to concerned that 50-100 GTO's across the country have the same wheels as me.


----------

